# Mein System......



## Klobrille89 (23. Juli 2011)

Nabend,

Ich habe heute ein bischen im Gamestop Laden gestoebert und bei FEAR 3 sind mir die Systemanforderungen aufgefallen und habe mich schon recht gewundert darüber, wie anspruchsvoll die doch sind.
Nun frage ich mich ob es vielleicht Anfang naechsten Jahres sinnvoll waere meine CPU auszutauschen. Im Oktober will ich mir Batman gönnen, CoD MW 3 soll genauso wie BF 3 gut laufen...
Mein jetziges System:
Windows 7 64biit Version
AMD Athlon II x4 635
6 gb
XfX Radeon HD 6870
Netzteil Cougar 4

Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Warum steht bei CPU Typ, im Programm Everest, 2x 2900 MHz, obwohl ich doch einen Vierkener habe und das die aber unter Multi CPU aufführt. Werden denn noch auch die Vierkerne genutzt oder nimmt er den 2x 2900 Mhz zum arbeiten?

Danke im Vorraus

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2011)

Das mit den vier Kernen an diversen Dingen liegen: Du brauchst vlt neuere Boardtreiber, oder eine neuere Version von Everest (oder nimm mal zb das Tool CPU-Z ) - es kann aber auch sein, dass mehrere Programme fälschlicherweise nur 2 kerne zeigen, obwohl die CPU einwadnfei als Vierkerner arbeitet.

Zur Leistung: ein X4 955 oder 965 wäre da eine gute Wahl - die kosten aktuell ab ca 80€. Eine bessere CP für Sockel AM3 lohnt sich nicht. Da musst Du auf die neue CPU-Generation "Bulldozer" warten, wofür aber dann mit Sicherheit ein neues Board nötig wäre (Deines ist ja sicher nicht mehr brandneu, oder? ) oder auf Intel umsteigen. Die Grafikkarte ist aber noch ordentlich, da müßtest Du schon eine Nvidia GTx 570 für 250€ nehmen, um einen wirklich merkbaren Unterschied zu merken, und auch das wären dann keine 40-50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Klobrille89 (23. Juli 2011)

Es ist aber ein Vierkener oder? Aber reicht mein CPU nicht mehr aus um die kommenden Spiele zu spielen? 
Stehen die Erscheinungstermine der "Bulldozer Generation" schon fest?
Achja bei Everest wird mir die Bezeichnung meines Mainboards nicht angezeigt, wie komm ich daran? Geraetemanager??
Danke
Habe mir das Programm runtergeladen, welche Daten zeigen mir denn nun an ob die Vierkerne auch am arbeiten sind?


----------



## Klobrille89 (23. Juli 2011)

Hier ein Bild von dem Programm.... .


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Also, zB CPU-Z müsste Dir bei "Mainboard" das MOdell anzeigen. Bei Deinem Screenshot sieht man rechts unten, dass vier KErne erkannt werden.

Zur Leistung: Deine CPU kann natürlich reichen - ich hab das jetzt aber so verstanden, dass Du da schon Probleme hast. Wenn Du noch keine hast, dann gilt natürlich: klar reicht die CPU aus. Erst wenn Du Probleme bekommst und ein SPiel wirklich nur mit mittleren Details noch gut spielen kannst, müsste man mal an eine Aufrüstung denken.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

AMD Quad Cores im 

die ausgabe wegen der cpu würd ich mir sparen. das was ich auf die kürze ergoogelt habe: der athlon II ist scheinbar ein kastrierter phenom II...

hier, guck mal: AMD Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz Quad Core Processor Review - Overclocking the AMD Athlon II X4 635 - Legit Reviews und amd athlon II X4 635 oc,wie weit get es noch ? - TweakPC Hardware Forum

die cpu soll sich relativ leicht auf 3,4ghz bringen lassen. kauf dir einfach (falls nicht vorhanden) den katana 3 (cpu-kühler) und takte deine cpu ein bisschen...

deine grafikkarte ist ein bisschen altbacken, so in etwa auf dem level eine gtx460 1gb. wenn du spürbar mehr leistung willst, herb hat es schon gesagt, musst du tief in die tasche greifen. und das bedeutet idr auch ein neues netzteil. cougar baut zwar klasse geräte, für eine gtx 570/480/580 wirds aber wohl nicht reichen. und mit einer dickeren karte wird auch eine übertaktete cpu nicht langen.

meine cpu (siehe signatur) schafft es gerade so meine grafikkarte mit daten zu füttern, aber auch nur wenn ich viele filter eingeschaltet habe. und der q6600 hat nochmal ne runde mehr dampf als deine cpu...

im kurzen: neuer cpu-kühler und ggf ein oder 2 lüfter ins gehäuse und die cpu auf 3,4 ghz takten. den rechner dann so laufen lassen und sich auf bf3 freuen. ich lehne mich mal aus dem fenster und sage: es läuft bei dir in 1680*1050 mittlere details flüssig. (wenn du die cpu übertaktest...)

achja, hier: OrbLog  findest du sidebartools die dir direkt cpu und grafikauslastung auf dem desktop anzeigen... da sieht man dann mit einem blick obs an der auslastung der cpu oder gpu liegt wenn es stockt.


----------



## Klobrille89 (24. Juli 2011)

Hey danke fuer die Antwort.
Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich meinen PC hoch takten kann.... Und mein Pc ist auch noch nicht 2 Jahre alt, wenn ich Takte ist die Garantie ja hinfällig oder?

Naja meine Grafikkarte hab mich erst vor kurzem zugelegt genau wie das Netzteil. Hatte vorher eine 5570 HD drin und ich wollte ein bischen aufstocken und ein Atelco Mitarbeite meinte, dass es schon eine rechte gute Steigerrung wäre. Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass ich die Karte bei Media Markt geholt habe, deswegen hoffe ich das der Atelco Mitarbeiter mir nichts vor gelogen hat..?
Aber BF 3 ist doch ein ziemlich CPU lastiges Spiel oder? Von der Grafikkarte her sollte es aber keine Probleme geben?
Naja ich werde mir erstmal ein paar Einsteiger Artikel zum Thema Takten durch lesen


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

ja, mit genug jursiterei ist sogar der netzteiltausch ein grund gegen garantieansprüche...



bei bf:bc2 wäre es also in etwa so: (gaaanz grob)

jetzt: im minimum 25 frames

mit sehr starker cpu: im minimum 30 frames.

alte cpu + gtx 480 oder 570: 45 frames

alles neu: 60frames.

lohnen würde sich zb ne neue graka mit neuem netzteil... (dann limitiert aber die cpu, in dem frame berreich ist das aber motzen auf hohem niveau)

lohnen würde sich aber auch deine cpu um 300-400mhz zu übertakten und einfach die filter im spiel eine detailstufe nach unten drehen.

dann ist es flüssig UND du musst nicht unnötig kohle raushauen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> jetzt: im minimum 25 frames
> 
> alte cpu + gtx 480 oder 570: 45 frames


 also, das ist ja wohl ein wenig sehr übertrieben. Du hast nicht direkt 80% mehr FPS nur wegen der Graka - die GTX 570 ist ca. 25% stärker als die 6870 - d.h. statt 25 hättest Du dann eher 32, vlt 35 FPS. Ausnahme: wenn Du jetzt GANZ speziell ausschließlich BF BC2 meinst und das bei Nvdia deutlich besser lauen sollte als mit einer AMD-Karte, dann sieht es vlt anders aus - aber auch da wären 80% schon der Hammer, denn das Leistungsplus der GTX 570 zur 6870 im Schnitt ist auf keinen Fall mehr als ~25%.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

explizit in bf:bc2 ist der unterschied seine karte zur gtx 570 fast 100% Nvidia Geforce GTX 570 für 350 Euro im Test: Grafikqualität mit Leistung über GTX-480-Niveau - fermi, geforce - Seite 4

wenn ich jetzt noch den test beachte -> Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3

kommt man, zumindest bei bf:bc2 im gaaanz groben auf das oben von mir gepostete... und bf:bc2 .... naja, bf3 braucht schon mehr resourcen als bf:bc2... aber... ich glaube zu wissen (kicher kicher zwinker zwinker) das es in 1680x10irgendwas auf einem rechner wie meinem alle regler nach rechts nicht unter 25frames kommt...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Sach ma, wie rechnest Du bitte Prozentsätze? ^^ im Schnitt 81FPS zu 53FPS sind ca. 53%, aber nicht "fast 100%" ^^


Aber egal: so oder so sind über 250€ ne Menge Holz, nur damit man es auch "noch schöner" flüssig spielen kann  ich spiele BF BC2 auf hohen Details jedenfalls problemlos mit meiner 6870.


und "alle Regler rechts" => nicht von dem, was das Spiel theoretisch möglich machen, verleiten lassen   früher hätten Spielehersteller diese besonders hohen Detailsoptionen erst gar nicht ins Grafikmenü eingebaut


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

nenene junger mann, so rum nicht  ... erstens die min fps, weil das ist das was ruckelt wenns ruckelt und zweitens von unten nach oben... und von 29 auf 58 sind nun mal halt fast eine verdoppelung der leistung. und somit ~100% wir reden hier ja von "mehr leistung die er bei einem upgrad hätte" und nich von "weniger leistung, die er bei einem downgrade hätte" 

achja, die alle regler rechts: es gibt atm nur einen regler in dem spiel  und der halt auf rechts...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

ich sehe die min-FPS als unwichtiger an. Wenn es im Schnitt dann trotzdem ~50FPS sind, dann müssen die min-FPS ja nur kurzzeitig stattgefunden haben. Ich nehme dann lieber mal ne Sekunde Zuckeln in Kauf, wenn es dann im Schnitt flüssig läuft, als direkt 250€ auf den Tisch zu legen für eine Karte, die im Schnitt 50% mehr bei dem EINEN Spiel bringt  Es geht ja hier nicht um zwei ähnlich teure Karten für einen Neulkauf, sondern um die Frage, ob man so viel Geld invesieren sollte, "nur" wegen der Vorteile. Selbst wenn es durchgehend 100% mehr FPS wären, ist es extrem fraglich, ob man da nur wegen BF so viel Geld bezahlen sollte... da muss man schon extremer BF-Fan sein, wenn man das macht. 

Zudem sind Zufalls-Werte, die zum min/max-Wert führen, nicht ausgeschlossen. Vlt. wären die min-FPS bei einem weiteren Durchlauf mit der GTX 570 niederiger gewesen oder bei der AMD höher, und der Abstand dann wiederum nicht mehr so hoch. Ich habe selbst schonmal Benchmark Durchläufe bei Games gemacht, bei denen die Min-FPS manchmal sogar bei niederigeren Details niedriger waren als bei mittleren Details - als ich dann bei gleichen Einstellungen die Bench mehrfach laufen ließ, hab ich dann gemerkt, dass die min-FPS eben nicht sonderlich zuverlässig sind, da gab es Werte von 20 bis 40FPS als Min-Wert...


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

> Im Idealfall spuckt Fraps nach drei Durchläufen Werte aus, die sich im Rahmen von weniger als einem halben Fps unterscheiden - im Mittel wie bei den minimalen Resultaten. Ausreißer sind bei unseren Benchmarks unüblich, treten solche wider Erwarten auf, gilt es einen dritten oder vierten Run durchzuführen.


 quelle, -> wie bencht pcgh 

bei den durchschnitts FPS weis man halt nie, ob das spiel die eine hälfte der zeit mit 100frames läuft und die andere hälfte der zeit mit 1 frame ^^ im schnitt sinds dann auch 50 frames. und gerade bei aktionreichen szenen, die oft den spielspass ausmachen (wenns so richtig heiß hergeht) ist es dann ärgerlich wenn das ruckelt...

naja, ich propagier hier keine nv karten (nicht das mir das fanboytum wieder an den kopf geworfen wird) aber HEI, ich zitier mich einfach mal kurz selber  :



> lohnen würde sich aber auch deine cpu um 300-400mhz zu übertakten und einfach die filter im spiel eine detailstufe nach unten drehen.
> 
> dann ist es flüssig UND du musst nicht unnötig kohle raushauen.



so kinners, ich geh dank mal zurück in die alpha...


----------



## Klobrille89 (24. Juli 2011)

Hey,
Naja ich hatte eigentlich nicht  vor mir eine neue Graka zu kaufen, da ich angenmmen hatte das ich mit der 6870 erstma noch was auskomme....
Aber ich hatte halt so viel gelesen, dass GTA 4 den CPU so strapaziert und da es bei mir auch nicht ganz rund laeuft, nahm ich an, das meine CPU zu schwach ist.
Daher rührt mein ganzer Thread.... Ich hab halt in vielen Themen gelesen, dass die CPU zu schwach sein koennte und somit die ganze Power der Graka nicht ausgenutzt werden kann. Und ich wollte wissen ob das bei meinem System auch so der Fall ist?
Also 250 Euro für eine neue Grafikkarte und dann noch eine neue CPU und vielleicht ein neues Board, dass kommt mir ein bischen viel vor.
So schlecht ist mein System nun doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Juli 2011)

Klobrille89 schrieb:


> So schlecht ist mein System nun doch auch nicht oder?


 

und genau das ist der punkt. lassen wie es ist, oder komplett neu ^^

bisschen takten schadet nie... oder, probiers einfach aus: ‪AMD Athlon II X4 620 & HIS 5850 GTA 4 gameplay‬‏ - YouTube

das mit dem "cpu bremst gpu" ist in den meisten fällen 100% quatsch. guck dir mein system an, da zeigt einem jeder den vogel "da bremmst die cpu voll, mann!"

bf3 läuft alles auf anschlag (der eine regler...), und zwar ziemlich flüssig, so unharmonisch kanns ja nicht sein, wa?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2011)

Ja, Dein System ist absolut in Ordnung. WENN, dann würd ich als erstes eher die CPU wechseln, weil Du unter 100€ da schon einen X4 955 oder 965 bekommst, und mit dem Verkauf Deiner jetzigen wäre das auch nicht sooo viel Geld - aber wirklich nötig ist es noch nicht. Eine neue, merkbar besser Grafikkarte wäre aber eben wiederum direkt deutlich teurer, und DANN wäre an sich eine bessere CPU auch sowieso angebracht. Solang Du aber noch in Grafikeinstellungen spielen kannst, die für Dich o.k sind, ist das System auch gut. Ich hab auch eine GTX 6870 und dazu einen X4 965, das wird mir auch noch mind ein Jahr reichen. Nur wenn ich mal unerwartet was Geld über hätte, würd ich vlt. doch früher mal aufrüsten  

@Fraggerick: ja, ich sag auch immer: die CPU "bremst" es nur dann, wenn man auch mit einer schlechteren Graka genausoviele FPS hätte. Also: wenn Du mit nur einer GTX 470 nicht weniger (bzw. kaum weniger) FPS hättest als mit deiner GTX 480, also wenn die GTX 480 nichts merkbares bringt im vergleich zur GTX 470, DANN bremst die CPU. Aber nur weil Du mit ner besseren CPU mehr FPS hättest, ist das bei weitem noch kein "bremsen", denn dann würde ja IMMER entweder CPU oder Graka bremsen, so lange man nicht von beidem das bestmöglichste im PC hätte...


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Fraggerick: ja, ich sag auch immer: die CPU "bremst" es nur dann, wenn man auch mit einer schlechteren Graka genausoviele FPS hätte. Also: wenn Du mit nur einer GTX 470 nicht weniger (bzw. kaum weniger) FPS hättest als mit deiner GTX 480, also wenn die GTX 480 nichts merkbares bringt im vergleich zur GTX 470, DANN bremst die CPU. Aber nur weil Du mit ner besseren CPU mehr FPS hättest, ist das bei weitem noch kein "bremsen", denn dann würde ja IMMER entweder CPU oder Graka bremsen, so lange man nicht von beidem das bestmöglichste im PC hätte...


 dafür bekommst du ein like 

und wenn man dickköpfig genug ist trotzdem die gtx480 einzubauen kann man wenigstens die filter hochdrehen oder in 3d spielen  oder mit 3 monitoren oder sonnst was unnötig teures...


----------



## Klobrille89 (27. Juli 2011)

Naja lohnt sich der Wechsel denn noch zu einem X4 965, wenn doch bald angehblich die "Bulldozer" released werden oder steht das Releasedatum noch nicht fest?
Naja ich bin schon sehr schwer am grübeln was ich machen soll. Oder waere eine Wechsel zu Intel eine Alternative über die man nachdenken sollte?
Die ATI Karte waere doch auch mit so einem CPU kompatibel oder?
Schoenen Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Ich würd erstmal alles so lassen, und wenn die bulldozer mal draußen sind, kann man weitersehen. Extra auf neues Board usw. aufrüsten und dann bei der 6870 belieben lohnt sich im Moment nicht. Ein x4 955 / 965 würde was bringen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es nötig ist oder sich wirklich "lohnt"


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

das upgrade bringt dir nüscht.

wenn du geld über hast, wart auf den bulldozer und entscheid dich dann ziwschen intel und amd.


----------



## Sword4 (6. August 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> das upgrade bringt dir nüscht.
> 
> wenn du geld über hast, wart auf den bulldozer und entscheid dich dann ziwschen intel und amd.


 Auch ich finde ein Upgrade unnötig. Ich fahr mit meiner Hardware schon über 2 Jahre und spiele immer noch alles auf höchsten Detail-Stufen. Es tut sich einfach grafisch zu wenig am PC-Sektor.

Das ist zwar gut für die Geldbörse, für eine Bastlerin für mich aber eher frustrierend, weil ich mir immer denk "Wozu, bringt ja eh nichts."

Bleib noch eine Weile bei deiner Hardware, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen. Und Shooter brauchen eh keine Überdrüber-CPU, da reicht deine mehr als aus


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (15. August 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> dafür bekommst du ein like
> 
> und wenn man dickköpfig genug ist trotzdem die gtx480 einzubauen kann man wenigstens die filter hochdrehen oder in 3d spielen  oder mit 3 monitoren oder sonnst was unnötig teures...


 
Auf 3 Monitoren zu spielen ist ne feine Sache, ich habe Crysis drauf gespielt echt super.......


----------



## Klobrille89 (3. September 2011)

Nabend Jungs 
Ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, weil ich grad ein wenig am zweifeln bin.
Hab mir heute CoD: Black Ops zugelegt, war bei saturn für 25 euro zu bekommen.
Naja jedenfalls drauf gepackt und angezockt.
Und was ist, ich hab enorm schwakende fps zwischen 25 - 80. Im Multiplayer sieht es auch nicht besser aus, obwohl ich die maxfps auf 125 gestellt habe. Messe die fps mit dem Programm FRAPS
Ich hab nicht mal alles auf High gestellten, sondern spiele in der Auflösung 1024x768, AA hab ich aus, Texturqaulität zwar hoch, aber das sollte doch wohl drin sein oder?
Die Frage ist nun, liegt es an meiner bescheidenen Hardware oder an dem beschissenem Spiel, dass meine fps so schwanken?
Meine Hardware nochma:
AMD Athlon II x4 635
6Gb Ram DDR3
XFX ATI Radeon HD 6870


----------



## svd (3. September 2011)

Gibt's ja nicht, so schlecht ist dein System gar nicht. 

Mit einem leicht besseren Prozessor (Q9550) und einer deutlich schwächeren Grafikkarte (GTX275) und 32-bit WinXP (vlt liegt's daran?) 
konnte ich das Spiel jedoch auf 1680x1050 und all dem grafischen Schnickschnack aber sehr gut spielen.

Wie ist der Allgemeinzustand deines Systems? OS stabil oder schon recht zugemüllt? Treiber (Board, Grafikkarte) und Spiel auf dem
neuesten Stand?


----------



## Klobrille89 (4. September 2011)

hey. mein pc ist gar nicht zu gemuellt. Ich habe den pc seit anfang des jahres. Und regelmäßiges virenscannen und spywarescannen ist ein muss bei mir. Und das einzige was druff ist, sind die standardprogramme von acer und sonst nur games. jede menge spiele eigentlich. grafikkarte ist aktuell, einen aktuelleren board treiber als druff ist hab ich nicht gefunden. Und steam hat die aktullisierung vom game selbst uebernommen. keine ahnung was da schief laeuft...


----------



## svd (4. September 2011)

Hab ein bisschen gesucht, also das Betriebssystem scheint ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor zu sein.

Core-i5 oder -i7 (oder schnelle AMD) Rechner zB., gleichen den Leistungseinbruch einfach durch brutale Rechenleistung aus...

Ist also Treyarchs Schuld. Und natürlich die der Konsolen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Also, es gab bei manchen AMD-Usern unerklärliche Einbrpche trotz guter Hardware bei dem Spiel. Sind denn sicher schon alles Updates drauf? treiber für Graka auch aktuell?


----------



## Klobrille89 (13. September 2011)

Tag jungs,
sorry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde.
Also ja Grakatreiber ist aktuell, naja der Cod Patch sollte auch der neuste sein, aufjedenfall hat steam nen update geladen. Ist es denn möglich das auch manuell selber in die Hand zu nehmen?
Ja also es ist nicht unspielbar, aber irgendwie hab ich mir doch eine bessere framerate vorgestellt....


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, bei mir läuft es mit nem x4 965 und einer 6870 einwandrei. Wie sind die FPS denn inzwischen? Lass Fraps doch mal mal eine Tabelle mit den Einzelwerten machen, ob es oft nur um die 20-25 sind oder nur ganz selten mal.

Ach ja: Du hast die max FPS auf 125 gestellt => wie denn? ^^  Falls per Änderung in der ini oder so: vlt hat es mit dem "rumgemurkse" zu tun, versuch mal die standard-ini des SPiel.  Diese max-FPS sind natürlich so oder so eine Obergrenze, d.h. dass das Spiel die FPS auf 125 begrenzt, selbst wenn der 200FPS schaffen könnte. Das heißt aber nicht, dass der PC auch nur ansatzweise auch die 125 FPS erreichen muss.


----------

